# New pistol shoots low.



## greg j (Jun 26, 2022)

I recently bought a new Ruger LCP MAX.  It functions fine and the groups are tight but at the range of 10 yards it shoots 6 inches low.  I have tried four different brands of ammo and they all shoot low.  I thought about changing the front sight but it is already pretty low,  any lower and I won't be able to see it.  Can I get a new higher rear sight to correct this problem?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 26, 2022)

Google it and see.


----------



## menhadenman (Jun 26, 2022)

I’d try shooting from a rest - only saying this because I used to have a problem pushing and often shot nice groups but always low. 

Ruger customer support is also pretty solid if you’re confident something is off. I’ve owned two LCPs and they both seemed to shoot ok. Good luck, stuff like that is maddening.


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 26, 2022)

menhadenman said:


> I’d try shooting from a rest - only saying this because I used to have a problem pushing and often shot nice groups but always low.
> 
> Ruger customer support is also pretty solid if you’re confident something is off. I’ve owned two LCPs and they both seemed to shoot ok. Good luck, stuff like that is maddening.


This^^^^

Ill shoot low every chance I get…benchrest proves it’s the Indian, not the arrow.


----------



## Clemson (Jun 26, 2022)

Check with Ruger.  They may be able to help.

Generally, the heavier the bullet, the higher on target it strikes.  I see bullet weights from 75 to 102 grains.  If you can find some of the heavy stuff, see if it makes a difference.


----------



## transfixer (Jun 27, 2022)

Before I did anything I'd have someone else shoot it ,  preferably someone used to shooting pistols,  chances are its either how you're holding it, or how you are squeezing the trigger,  and I don't mean that to be critical,  but everyone gets used to shooting one type of pistol, and when changing to another one that is different,  sometimes our holds or trigger control needs to be adapted.


----------



## Railroader (Jun 27, 2022)

transfixer said:


> Before I did anything I'd have someone else shoot it ,  preferably someone used to shooting pistols,  chances are its either how you're holding it, or how you are squeezing the trigger,  and I don't mean that to be critical,  but everyone gets used to shooting one type of pistol, and when changing to another one that is different,  sometimes our holds or trigger control needs to be adapted.




This right here...

Also, it's a pocket pistol for Pete's Sake. A get off me gut gun...

 Shoot it enough to figure out the proper hold at 7 yards and don't worry about it.

A couple hundred rounds thru it a couple magazines at the time should get you pie plate accurate at 7, and that's good enough...

My guess is that a full bead high in the notch, covering the target will solve, or improve your issue.

This ain't a pistol thing, it's a you thing.  It'll just take a bit of figgering out what works for you.

Good luck, and have some fun with it.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jun 27, 2022)

Conversely, if you know how to shoot a pistol, it might be a pistol thing and not a you thing....lol 

I have bought several pistols with fixed sights that I had to sell because the POI was way off.

I stopped buying handguns that didn't have adjustable sights for this very reason.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jun 27, 2022)

Railroader said:


> This right here...
> 
> Also, it's a pocket pistol for Pete's Sake. A get off me gut gun...
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## trad bow (Jun 27, 2022)

greg j said:


> I recently bought a new Ruger LCP MAX.  It functions fine and the groups are tight but at the range of 10 yards it shoots 6 inches low.  I have tried four different brands of ammo and they all shoot low.  I thought about changing the front sight but it is already pretty low,  any lower and I won't be able to see it.  Can I get a new higher rear sight to correct this problem?


Sounds like a fine pistol for shooting against those riding Shetland ponies ?


----------



## greg j (Jun 27, 2022)

I own and shoot several pistols ( 9  ) from  1911's to pocket pistols. This is the first one that the point of aim is low with several different brands of ammo.  I realize it's a "belly gun"  and is not made for long shots.  I just think it should shoot at point of aim and 7  to 10 yards.  I will play around with it and see if it's me or the pistol.  If it's the pistol,  I will either fix it or send it on it's way and look for something else.


----------



## rosewood (Jun 27, 2022)

Once you verify by shooting off bench and have another shooter try it and determine that it is indeed the sights on the gun, give Ruger a call, they will likely fix it up for you.

Rosewood


----------



## blackbear (Jun 27, 2022)

Try holding it super really really tight and rigid shoot up close and move out little bit at a time.
Shoot a Couple boxs ammo to see what it will do.
Also a real heavy trigger pull is bad for accuracy.


----------



## Waddams (Jun 27, 2022)

I have what's now an older Ruger LCP. My main carry gun is a Ruger Sr9C and I'm surgical with that thing, but the hold and trigger control are different enough on the LCP that I've found I've got to remember to adjust my grip, adjust where my finger rests on the trigger, and adjust even my posture a bit to get it to hit consistently within a 6-8" circle at 10 yds. It will do it if I do my part, but every range session ends up being an initial adjustment while I figure out how to hold and shoot it again.

I'm still minute of bad guy accurate with it at 10 yds on the first shot, though. For what it's intended for, it serves the purpose.


----------



## au7126 (Jun 29, 2022)

BIL and myself bought 380 Kahr and both shot low. Called Kahr and they sent shipping forms and replaced barrels. Both were spot on when we got them back.


----------



## trial&error (Jun 29, 2022)

Not really for long range or precision work, but you knew that going in.


----------



## Mark R (Jul 1, 2022)

Trigger pull .


----------



## woods&water (Jul 1, 2022)

For me, a self defense pistol and a shotgun used for moving targets are treated the same. They are "pointed" not aimed. If they don't go where they are pointed, someone else will own them very soon. There are multiple things that can make a pistol not shoot where you are pointing it but in the heat of a defense situation you don't have time to aim or make corrections to your style. The gun should point and shoot naturally to you or find another gun. If I can't hit an 8 inch target rapid fire at 10 yards I will find another weapon. Aiming is for situations that don't have your adrenaline at max level and your life on the line.


----------



## Clemson (Jul 1, 2022)

Many of you are assuming that the gun is not the problem.  While there can be lots of shooter-related issues, being "in the business" I can assure you that guns occasionally come defective from the factory and require factory intervention to resolve the issue. I have had a fixed-sight S&W revolver that shot 6" low at 15 feet.  S&W fixed it.  I have had pistols from SIG, Springfield Armory, Ruger, and Taurus come into the shop within the past 6 months that required factory intervention to fix a problem of not shooting to point of aim.  In older guns, I have had to bend frames to correct off-target shooting.  In this instance, I would give Ruger a shot at correction of the problem.

Bill Jacobs


----------



## ryanh487 (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## treemanjohn (Jul 4, 2022)

Let someone else shoot the gun


----------



## Dub (Jul 5, 2022)

greg j said:


> I recently bought a new Ruger LCP MAX.  It functions fine and the groups are tight but at the range of 10 yards it shoots 6 inches low.  I have tried four different brands of ammo and they all shoot low.  I thought about changing the front sight but it is already pretty low,  any lower and I won't be able to see it.  Can I get a new higher rear sight to correct this problem?





Any updates ?


----------



## greg j (Jul 6, 2022)

Yeah, it still shoots low,  gonna call Ruger and send and talk to them.   Shot it from a rest and still low,  had my son shoot it and still low.  Like mentioned above it is still a good functioning gun, just shooting low.


----------



## hunter44a (Aug 14, 2022)

I have an HK VP9. It shoots low with 115 gr but spot on with 124 gr and up bullets.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 15, 2022)

Yes, Call Ruger, that is not right.
I bought the same gun a few weeks ago and have shot it at the range twice with two different Defensive rounds and two different FMJ rounds and it is right on the money at 10 yards.
Firing off hand at 7-10 yards I can keep them all in 3-4" and right where I want them with a dead center hold.
Maybe they have a shorter sight they can send you!


----------



## Darkhorse (Aug 15, 2022)

My M&P .40 shot over 6" high with 165 grain bullets. I am funny about things like that, I just can't tolerate it. But before I contacted Smith I tried some 180 grain bullets.
They shot dead center. I shoot a lot of plated bullets a little under full power...still shoots dead center.
I just figured it was regulated from the factory for 180 grain bullets.


----------



## Use Enough Gun (Aug 18, 2022)

transfixer said:


> Before I did anything I'd have someone else shoot it ,  preferably someone used to shooting pistols,  chances are its either how you're holding it, or how you are squeezing the trigger,  and I don't mean that to be critical,  but everyone gets used to shooting one type of pistol, and when changing to another one that is different,
> 
> sometimes our holds or trigger control needs to be adapted.



Ditto on having someone else shoot it. I have a Walter PPK that grouped left, was ready to move rear sight but ask a buddy to shoot it, he tore out the bullseye. It was the Indian .


----------

